# This is what happens when you stop jumping into life's challanges.



## deleted_user (Jan 17, 2022)

Andy is feeling his age now. Every other year he'd have leaped out the door and bounded through the snow.

His brother Auto hasn't even gotten out of bed yet


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 17, 2022)

Lol. We love our dogs. The snow, not as much.


----------



## deleted_user (Jan 17, 2022)

Auto finally decided he needed to go out for the first time post storm.

He has impeccable dog paddling technique here


----------



## deleted_user (Jan 17, 2022)

whydontu said:


> Video#1 - the dog equivalent of “I‘m getting too old for this crap”
> Video#2 - “To heck with the sore knees, it‘s not going to stop me having some fun”


Both exactly the same age too. Brothers.

I need to find the videos of them trekking thru similar depth of snow from a few years ago


----------

